# Halloween Photos



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

So, we have always decorated for the hollidays and Halloween is no exception. We have a great neighborhood with about 200 kids doing the rounds. 
I attached some photos and wanted to know who decorates and who gets egged at the end of the night?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Now thats really cool! We just do a couple of pumpkins and call itt good. Then again we only get 15-20 kids.


----------

